# Don't get any on ya



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glyphosate, the active ingredient in Roundup, may cause cancer:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...pular-weed-killer-may-cause-cancer/ar-BBivVfd

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very interesting. I followed the link to the Lancet and searched for the referenced article but could not find it on Lancet's site. Can anyone find a link to the Lancet article?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Very interesting. I followed the link to the Lancet and searched for the referenced article but could not find it on Lancet's site. Can anyone find a link to the Lancet article?


Sure, although you must not have searched very hard  You'll have to register (its free) and login to see the referenced article. I'd let ya use my user account, but you gotta do some work, haha. Europe takes the nasty effects of pesticides and herbicides a lot more serious than we do in the states. No doubt Monsanto will sick it's 11,671 lawers on the IARC and probably most of Europe. That company hides more stuff about its products than leprechauns do gold...

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045(15)70134-8/abstract

Here is a brief of the IARC article:

http://www.iarc.fr/en/media-centre/iarcnews/pdf/MonographVolume112.pdf

goob:

Be careful now, they use that stuff up in yer part of the country on all sorts of stuff. Wear rubber gloves and a respirator when yer out bird watching!  Thanks for posting up the article. If you want to have nightmares, read some of these articles:

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...a=X&ei=2ScOVZ26PIKNyATQm4CoCA&ved=0CBwQgQMwAA

Better than Freddy Kruger...cruger..ahhh Kcruggerr?:shock:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyphosate has been shown to cause Anencephaly: http://www.i-sis.org.uk/glyphosateCausesBirthDefects.php as well, which looks like this:









The marshes got sprayed heavy this spring, and all that smoke hanging over us the last week is full of burned glyphosate residue. We don't really know what the health risks are when burning it. But rest assured, Monsanto says its "Safe as table salt". Well, they used to anyway.............

But even if glyphosate is bad, I'm sure all the other stuff the DWR and everyone else likes so much, is probably safe for deer and sheep and moose........right?........right?

Oh, but then there is this: http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00204-009-0494-z


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Or sometimes it looks like this: 









Or this:









I'm just glad you don't have to actually value life in this culture, but rather just say that you do.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

All you golfers are in trouble......your balls are surely tainted with Glyphosate. They buy that stuff by the drum at the country club you know.-------SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> All you golfers are in trouble......your balls are surely tainted with Glyphosate. They buy that stuff by the drum at the country club you know.-------SS


I'm starting to regret swimming in ponds as a kid. Should have been working of my short game.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, the sun also causes cancer. 

So, i need to invest in some glow in the dark balls.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Second thought, they might cause cancer too......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> All you golfers are in trouble......your balls are surely tainted with Glyphosate. They buy that stuff by the drum at the country club you know.-------SS


Yeah. We had 55 gallon drums of full-strength Roundup. It didn't always get mixed with the "recommended" amount of water. :sad:

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Well, the sun also causes cancer.
> 
> So, i need to invest in some glow in the dark balls.


Tell me about the sun causing cancer.....just had my 2nd surgery in 18 months to remove skin cancer and was told to get used to it as it would probably be an ongoing thing until it's my turn for the dirt nap.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Glyphosate, the active ingredient in Roundup, may cause cancer:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...pular-weed-killer-may-cause-cancer/ar-BBivVfd
> 
> .


After reading the article I wasn't able to find what amounts they determined were possibly carcinogenic. It's always helpful to know what amounts are needed to be carcinogenic. Many people aren't aware how carcinogenic plain old tap water is. More than 70% of the drinking water in the US is "fluorodated". Florosolicic acid is actually classified as hazardous waste and is carcinogenic. Heck I remember back in the day that diet coke was considered carcinogenic but you had to drink many gallons of the stuff every day to reach the minimum levels.

As for glyphosate, I have no doubt that it is potentially carcinogenic as most chemicals are. Every time you fill up your gas tank you're being exposed to large amounts of benzene which is carcinogenic. It would be interesting to know what levels are needed for glyphosate to be carcinogenic.

I personally believe that each individual has a level that it would be carcinogenic to them. For example, I had a close friend who smoked cigarettes very little in his early 20's. At his estimate he smoked less than 1,000 cigarettes. At 40 years old he found out he had lung cancer and passed away in 3 weeks. Contrast that with my parents. Both were heavy smokers from the age of 17!. By my estimation they both smoked at least 750,000 cigarettes in their lifetime and neither one of them had lung cancer when they passed away. While some people may consider this "anecdotal evidence" it is proof that some people are more susceptible to certain carcinogens, otherwise every single person who smokes would develop lung cancer and we know that is simply not true.

Some people don't realize that the central part of the US uses the most glyphosate. Those areas drain into the Mississippi river. That means the residual and runoff goes right down the Mississippi. New Orleans gets it's drinking water right out of the Mississippi and it is only treated to remove sediments, not chemicals. You SHOULD expect massive amounts of cancers related to glyphosate but that has not been the case.

As with any herbicides or pesticides one should take the appropriate safety precautions. Wear goggles, pvc or nitrile gloves, appropriate respirator and if spraying in windy conditions wear appropriate protective clothing.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Top 5 Cancers in humans

1 - Skin -If you live long enough odds are you will get skin cancer.

2 - Lung - 53% is smoking related - Air Quality?

3 - Prostate - 1 in 6 men will have prostate cancer in their lifetime. Yearly exams after 30 years of age are recommended.

4- Breast - Third most common for women.

5 - Colon - This is probably food related, maybe a copper or selenium deficiency. :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> After reading the article I wasn't able to find what amounts they determined were possibly carcinogenic. It's always helpful to know what amounts are needed to be carcinogenic. Many people aren't aware how carcinogenic plain old tap water is. More than 70% of the drinking water in the US is "fluorodated". Florosolicic acid is actually classified as hazardous waste and is carcinogenic. Heck I remember back in the day that diet coke was considered carcinogenic but you had to drink many gallons of the stuff every day to reach the minimum levels.
> 
> As for glyphosate, I have no doubt that it is potentially carcinogenic as most chemicals are. Every time you fill up your gas tank you're being exposed to large amounts of benzene which is carcinogenic. It would be interesting to know what levels are needed for glyphosate to be carcinogenic.
> 
> ...


The Dose makes the poison on most things, but the problem with carcinogens is that one dose can give you cancer.

The more you become aware of what could give you cancer, the more hypochondriac you can become or you can just accept the fact that you will get cancer some day and move on.

Red Meat, Milk, Sweets, Automobile Exhaust, Cow Farts, etc can cause cancer.

It's just kind of gloomy to think about, if you let it get to you.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> The Dose makes the poison on most things, but the problem with carcinogens is that one dose can give you cancer.
> 
> The more you become aware of what could give you cancer, the more hypochondriac you can become or you can just accept the fact that you will get cancer some day and move on.
> 
> ...


This is PRECISELY why I try to stay away from COW FARTS !!!! :grin:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 3 - Prostate - 1 in 6 men will have prostate cancer in their lifetime. Yearly exams after 30 years of age are recommended.


After reading this I was about to call and schedule a screening. But, not wanting to subject myself to the "Digital" exam before I had to, I looked up the recommended ages just to be sure I should go. I'm low risk so according to the American Cancer Society and the Prostate Cancer Foundation, I'm good till 50, or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It can also depend on family history. I've been being checked since my early 40's every year. I'm at high risk for Prostate Cancer since both my dad and one of my grandfathers had it. I'm at the point now where I think the Dr. is more embarrassed about "the exam" than I am... :shock:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> After reading the article I wasn't able to find what amounts they determined were possibly carcinogenic. It's always helpful to know what amounts are needed to be carcinogenic. Many people aren't aware how carcinogenic plain old tap water is. More than 70% of the drinking water in the US is "fluorodated". Florosolicic acid is actually classified as hazardous waste and is carcinogenic. Heck I remember back in the day that diet coke was considered carcinogenic but you had to drink many gallons of the stuff every day to reach the minimum levels.
> 
> As for glyphosate, I have no doubt that it is potentially carcinogenic as most chemicals are. Every time you fill up your gas tank you're being exposed to large amounts of benzene which is carcinogenic. It would be interesting to know what levels are needed for glyphosate to be carcinogenic.
> 
> ...


All that, and still not a single shred of actual scientific reference, from a guy that claims to have TWO degrees in science fields..........

Just about everything that you type is unsupported conjecture.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cancer_Alley Keep in mind, no one was looking at glyphosate use, because it was not a known carcinogen at the time. LA has some of the highest cancer rates in the world.

http://www.nola.com/health/index.ssf/2012/06/louisiana_ovarian_cancer_rates.html

http://www.cdc.gov/cancer/dcpc/data/state.htm

http://www.webmd.com/cancer/news/20110123/us-has-7th-highest-cancer-rate-in-the-world

The Us has the 7th highest cancer rates in the world, and LA is high within that bracket. So tell us again about those low LA cancer rates.

Here are the known scientific facts despite what you feel about it. Glyphosate is a known carcinogen, LA has some of the highest cancer rates in the world(all forms of cancer), and the majority of glyphosate is used in the Mississippi watershed, and drains into the Mississippi river, and ends up in LA................

So if you spray the stuff all over the GSL marshes, or the shores of Utah lake, what do you think the fall out will be? I mean if everyone in Utah wears rubber gloves......


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> All that, and still not a single shred of actual scientific reference, from a guy that claims to have TWO degrees in science fields..........
> 
> Just about everything that you type is unsupported conjecture.
> 
> ...


So Mr brain surgeon quotes an article about Ovarian cancer in LA but provides no PROOF that glyphosate is related to or causes Ovarian cancer and not only that causes Ovarian cancer in whites versus blacks which is part of the analysis of the article cited. Then he goes on to spout dribble about the high cancer rates in LA but there is no mention of the types of cancers (lung, skin, liver etc). He doesn't realize that the lifestyle of many people in LA contribute to cancer, such as the high rate of smokers, the high rate of obesity the high rates of poor food choices, the high rates of alcohol consumption and above all the high rates of chemical and petro chemical plants in LA BEFORE glyphosate was even invented. It sure helps when you know what you're talking about which you have continuously proven you don't.

Then he proceeds to show us his level of reading and comprehension is around 2nd grade when he blabbers "So tell us again about those low LA cancer rates". As usual he likes to tell other people what they said and be dishonest and disingenuous about it by intentionally mis-quoting them. I am fairly certain that I never said anything to lead ANY reasonable person with more than a 3rd grade reading and comprehension level to believe that LA has LOW cancer rates. I specifically referred to the cancers related to glyphosates in New Orleans, which losertree still hasn't provided a single credible or non credible shred of proof that the cancer rates in New Orleans have increased in the types of cancers that glyphosate supposedly causes since 1970 when glyphosate was invented.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LA is high in ALL cancer rates, for women breast cancer is number one.

You tried to make the case that glyphosate which is used most in the Mississippi basin, and therefor has high concentrations in LA, does not lead to glyphosate related cancer.

Here is the problem with your assertion, LA has some of the highest cancer rates in the world, and glyphosate which has just recently been shown to be a carcinogen ends up in La in very high amounts, by your own argument.

Can I prove that it is related to glyphosate? No, but your argument, as usual, is completely illogical. Its predicated on the fact that no one has looked at the connection between some of the worlds highest cancer rates, and what you your self cite as high gyphosate accumulation in LA. 

So you admit LA has high cancer rates, and that glyphosate, a known carcinogen, accumulates there more than other places, but there is not link, becasue you said so.......OK....but I have no reading comprehension skills? 

I read at a University level, and have documentation to prove it, unlike your imaginary degrees.


----------

